# Nebraska primary and tea party



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/05 ... ka-senate/

I wonder if John McCain and buddies will have two brain cells kick in and understands what happened in Nebraska. While their hypothesis is get more liberal (socialist light) to attract people from the left next election, others think more like Ronald Reagan in that a more conservative platform will give a better chance of victory. I'm with the second school of thought. The mainstream republicans (good old boys club) told Reagan it was a bad idea, but we all know the outcome. The very same applies today, it's just that there are few smart enough in Washington to understand. Sadly they perhaps do understand, but they want to keep their power and the way to do it is for slime to stick together.

Edit: I heard on the radio minutes ago that the spread was about 25 or 30 points (depends on who you listen to).


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

It's too bad the tea party got hijacked by the religious right.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

the professor said:


> It's too bad the tea party got hijacked by the religious right.


I didn't know they had been hijacked. Maybe most religious people are conservative and they were involved since the inception. I tend to think they were the base to begin with.
Of course we have a religious left also. Now you want to talk crazy they are the do bad feel good crowd who really don't understand the Bible or don't care.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

A little anecdote. Was at a Broadway production a while ago and during intermission was standing in the lounge accidentally overhearing a group of grey haired guys discussing politics. They seemed pretty middle of the road conservative types from what I overheard. One guy got a bit hot under the collar and almost shouted" Yes, no matter how you look at it the Tea Party is the BEST friends of the Democratic Party!" A bunch of people who overheard the guy clapped and cheered! I don't know of the cheering people were Reps who agreed with him or Dems who were happy about the Tea Party derailing the Reps ( again, IMO ). But t was an interesting experience in any case!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you were at a broadway play my guess is you were surrounded by about 80% far left liberals. If you overheard what you thought was middle of the road conservatives they were an endangered phenomenon out there.

It's all perspective I think. I have friends that think I am far right, and friends that think I am slightly left. I think the guy that thinks I am far right is extreme liberal. The guy that thinks I am slightly left worships money, and will do anything to get it and to keep it. My self estimate I always say if far left is 1 and far right is 10 I see myself as a 7.5, but that depends on the subject. When it comes to habitat I will be maybe a 5, and when it's abortion I'm a 10. I don't see spending money foolishly, but I'm not a scrooge either. I don't complain about my taxes if people get service from it, and it doesn't violate my ethics.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I think we're all F'd because we spend more time arguing about "the other people" and left vs. right rather than try to fix anything.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

the professor said:


> I think we're all F'd because we spend more time arguing about "the other people" and left vs. right rather than try to fix anything.


I feel that way sometimes too, but if we don't fight were going to be a financially and morally bankrupt nation. There are people out there who want what you have, but don't want to work for it. There are also women out there who can't keep their knees together, but think somehow were all responsible for the welfare of her children. The fathers don't help because they are the ones who want what you have without working for it. 
Now we release 36,000 illegal aliens many which are murderers, rapists, etc all because they will also vote illegally. Then some are so stupid they oppose voter ID. Does anyone see a pattern here?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Whataboutthe guys who are prying those women's knees apart, Plainsman. In my previous profession I've seen lots of guys who have sired multiple kids from multiple partners, and rarely have they paid child support! I often wished for court ordered male sterilizations, but I doubt the conservatives would ever allow that! Probably not the Liberals, too! LOL. 
But my old battle cry of " birth control access" is always blocked by the conservatives. I we'll remember the couple of times I testified to a legislative committee! The two or three women in the committee were really interested and receptive to what I had to say, but the grey haired old Republican males???? Hah! And the Family Life Guy or whatever he was called, the paid lobbiest from the obvious church came up with stuff that was so wrong it hurt! I vowed never to return!!
Enough rant from me!
Yes, I agree with Professor. Nowadays it's become US and THEM on both sides of the legislative isle, but having been a long time Republican, now a middle of the reader, I have to shamefully state that most of the social progress is blocked far more by the religious right than any other group. They mean well but live in the past. Even Plainsman ranted about NO Compromise!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

The only thing I know about illegal aliens Plainsmen is why they are here in the first place. Like baited deer they come up looking for jobs and to better their economic situation. Jeb Bush sure got that one right, yet was sarcastically castigated by the Tea Partiers!!!
If we need these workers to maintain the economy, and it seems we do, then let's get the two stupid block headed parties together and figure out a way of licensing them as workers, not hiring anyone without being licenses, then tax them like anyone else and either send them back when their work visa rins out, extend it,etc. and if they turn out to be good citizens, then have a pathway for ultimate citizenship. But the party of NO blocks every effort to do so! Dems won't work with Reps, etc! They are all NUTS IMHO! 
Anyway, enough rants from me. Fishing time here and maybe try out some new 22 .250 loads.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Can't swear as to anyone's political places Plainsman, but overhearing these guys for 5-10 minutes I'd bet my pension against yours that they were all republicans! :lol: 
And talk about stereotypes! Only LIBS go to Broadway productions???? You ought to go to a Bird Club meeting sometime!! I'll stand by with oxygen and a defibrillator when you realize the number of hunter/ fishermen and solid Republicans there, then when you open your eyes and see the NRA ball caps and overhear discussions of deer and coyote hunting and songbirds seen while pheasant hunting and you have a heart attack I'll do my best to CPR you! I won't send you a bill, either! All I'll ask for CPR ing you will be to promise me you will be a little more open minded and maybe one MOA LESS tunnel visioned!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> guys who have sired multiple kids from multiple partners, and rarely have they paid child support! I often wished


Yes, and they should go after their salary and take enough they can't afford pot and beer until the kid is 18. If they pried the womens knees apart then she better call the police and send his behind to prison.



> " birth control access" is always blocked by the conservatives.


I'm all for birth control, but some people think killing a child in the womb is birth control. If that's the case shooting them at 30 years old is simply population control. Abortion is barbaric and not something civilized people do. I see it on about the same plane as cannibalism.



> Like baited deer they come up looking for jobs


To many come up for the welfare and get it in one way or another. I forget which Texas town they have more illegals born in their hospital than residents and have to eat the cost. If they were just here for jobs they would not cost California $21 billion a year.



> Then have a pathway for ultimate citizenship


There is a pathway to citizenship, but they don't think they need to take the same pathway as a German, French, Norwegian, Swede, Chinese, English etc. As a matter of fact I guess they think they are better or more deserving than them.



> They are all NUTS IMHO


 Now look at that we agree. 



> Nowadays it's become US and THEM on both sides of the legislative isle


 I agree again, but what's our choice give up our morals for the liberals? They have nearly destroyed this nation. When we meet them half way on anything the following year they want to negotiate and meet half way again on the same thing. You know where that gets us. If liberals had their way marriage would be scrapped, if you dropped your wallet at the mall you would have to kick it back home before you dared to bend over and pick it up, and our nation would be Godless and bankrupt financially and morally. We have tolerated ourselves into the gutter already. To be completely tolerant you have to be simply completely devoid of principles. If you pay close attention you will see that it's conservatives that normally compromise and liberals that do not. That's how this nation got to this point.

Edit: HabitatH I don't like democrat or republican anymore myself. I would like to see them drop it. I wish they would run on a written platform and when they went to Washington and voted the opposite their vote would be null and void and their election would be null and void also. Throw them out of office. I'm sick of liars on both sides of the isle. We don't need to reach across the isle we need to eliminate it because democrats and republicans have become more loyal to their party than their country.


> Fishing time here and maybe try out some new 22 .250 loads.


Best of luck with both HH. What are you loading for accuracy, splatter, larger animals?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

They try to ganache their wages and chase them in ND and when they do, the deadbeats simply move to another state and shack up with another sperm donor recipient! Then they finally find out what state and where they are, the legal process takes a couple of years, then they move on. That usually costs the taxpayer more money than they get. They finally get a lein on some deadbeat dad....no...deadbeat sperm donor"'s wages after he runs to another state and he simply moves to another state and the whole expensive legal process starts again. Often they spend tens of thousands of the taxpayers money and never collect a dime, they can grab any tax returns before they learn to underpay their taxes and escape that way. Lots of web sites that pass along how to escape the hold support gendarmes and even how to pay the least of your student loans.
Student was a discussion on FBO recently! " pay off your 70k boat before your student loan" etc. when I was a Newley graduated student we all felt incumbent to pay it back as fast as possible so it could be loaned to the next student, and the loan people stresses that. NOW????? Pat it off as slow as possible, ad nauseum, finance as many toys as you want as interest rates are lower! When I was paying back MY loans I felt thankful to the taxpayers who were footing the bill. But this bunch now just yells that so many are taking advantage of govt programs! I did a fast and long burn! And these guys call themselves flag waving bible thumping American Patriotic right wingers! Yes, you are right. The county is going to hell and it isn't all the lefties, in fact it's arguably much more the righties"". Do I want to support financially and be associated with this type of parasite??? He'll no- and I rarely swear. Maybe my sense of right and wrong is too ancient! It's what was taught to me in Sunday School!

Heck, even when they now required a SS number for a hunting license to try to corral some deadbeat dads ( it worked, too) didn't you hear the loud yelling and whining in a lot of outdoor websites, especially the ones who do so much political yelling about single moms who are ' welfare bums, etc". Surprisingly little support for this type of program though from the public, especially from ...oops...the right! And suggest going after those who knowingly illegally hire illegal aliens and bait them up here??? Heresy!

Having been in this reproductive medicine field for 45 years, 46 now, I know a bit what I am talking about in those subjects though of course never 1/100 as much as the conservative anti birth control anti sex education bunch! I take it you still believe birth control is abortion! Yep, as I say, we are talking to the wall with conservatives! No group of reputable physicians think that EXCEPT for the ones paid by the religious right. OK, there are a fes religious right physicians that might genuinely fell that, I'll concede that, but also will point out that 99% of reputable physicians in this field disagree.
For heavens sake turn off Rush the hatemongering Limbaugh, check other neutral websites rather than the goofy left ones, open your eyes and mind. Your other points. No point shooting down most of your other above arguments, though they have mostly been shown to consist of mosty of right wing negative hype directed at either illegals or welfare people. Easier to feel good about yourself by finger pointing the other guy!

And Don't gt me wrong! I'm sure not FOR illegals OR welfare bums, I'm just for trying to get some kind of rational game plan to reduce ( you'll never eliminate) this colossal waste of money and time rather than endlessly repeating the old anti Lib rhetoric! I am simply tired of these silly viral emails from my conservative friends and nonsense you read on websites , most of which are either untrue, or a bit true but exaggerated, or spun and taken wholly out of context,etc. Tired of hearing the right conservative bunch is always right and the lefties always wrong. In my field, the truth is definitely in between, arguably :beer: more to the left than the right. I never comment on other fields that I have limited knowlege of, especially when all my knowlege about other fields comes from press and web sites. A good rule of thumb is to assume everything there is wrong or at least partly, and when you research the truth, they usually are. 
Are we going to in our countries wheels for another 30 years or chain up and go somewhere? Or keep repeating a lot of stuff that is 1/4 truth at best. 
Not another word on this topic out of me, Plainsman....

Plainsman, did you get some kind of flyer from Cabalas with some kind of .22 bullets on sale? I never heard of Em and can't recall the name now. If you remember what they are, are they any good? Some kind of frangible varmint bullet I think......


----------

